# Strikeforce: Amanda Nunes vs Alexis Davis



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Davis turns it around:



> Round 1 - Nunes comes out with haymakers, but Davis is game and fires back. Nunes, though, gets the better of it and keeps winging punches. Davis tries to get off the cage, but Nunes keeps winging punches while trying to avoid the clinch. Davis sneaks through a right, but Nunes keeps throwing punches and bunches between the sporadic clinches. Nunes puts Davis against the cage, grabs a single leg, and gets the takedown. Nunes works from side control and keeps Davis pinned against the fence. Davis ultimately gets back to her feet and lands a couple nice punches during an exchange. Nunes returns fire, but Davis is finding her mark. They clinch and jockey for position against the cage. The pace stalls against the cage, and they reset. The trade punches and knees to the body. Davis specifically works knees to the thighs. It's a very close first round, but MMAjunkie.com scores it 10-9 for Nunes.
> 
> Round 2 - A touch of gloves gets us started. The firefight quickly resumes, and Davis taking control. Nunes quickly regroups and pushes her opponent into the cage once they clinch. Davis grabs an arm and pulls guard. Nunes stands back up, and Davis grabs an ankle. Nunes is back up, but Davis clings to her again. Davis presses her against the cage and works knees to the lower body. The pace slows, and the ref calls for a restart. Davis lands, and then Nunes lands. Davis clinches and puts her against the cage. They trade short punches, and Nunes tries to control a wrist. Nunes scores a nice hip toss, but Davis immediately sweeps and rains down punches from the top. Nunes is able to defend, but Davis moves to mount. Nunes rolls, and Davis takes her back. Davis boxes the ears from back mount and gets the stoppage just before the round ends. Alexis Davis def. Amanda Nunes via TKO (strikes) - Round 2, 4:53


http://mmajunkie.com/news/25171/strikeforce-barnett-vs-kharitonov-live-and-official-results.mma


----------

